# GPU-Z Will not install



## xVirtue (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey all,

Could someone help me with my problem? My GPU-Z won't install after I downloaded the latest version. I even downloaded an earlier version but to no avail. I've had this program installed before but I removed it a while ago. I've tried to look for older folders named GPU-Z but non-existed

When I install, this pops up momentarily in the middle of my screen before disappearing. Nothing happens afterwards.






Many thanks!


----------



## Naki (Mar 8, 2015)

What Windows OS?
What mobo?
What video card(s)?
Which video card drivers?


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have the older 0.77 version. When starting does it ask you to install or just run? after the screen you posted it should open normally.


----------



## xVirtue (Mar 10, 2015)

Naki said:


> What Windows OS?
> What mobo?
> What video card(s)?
> Which video card drivers?



Windows 7 Ultimate
Asus Z77 Sabertooth
GTX 670 FTW
347.52 (Latest)



Devon68 said:


> I have the older 0.77 version. When starting does it ask you to install or just run? after the screen you posted it should open normally.


When I open the downloaded folder, it asks me to Run, that screen pops up for a few seconds and disappears. Then nothing happens.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sounds like a faulty download to me.
Remove it and download again and see if it works.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just tried the one on the following link and it works for me
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2451/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-8-1-w-asus-rog-skin/


----------



## Naki (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you mean to say 0.8.1 Standard version fails for you, but 0.8.1 with ROG skin works?
They are somewhat different, so could be.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 10, 2015)

> Do you mean to say 0.8.1 Standard version fails for you, but 0.8.1 with ROG skin works?
> They are somewhat different, so could be.


No I haven't used the standard version but I'm sure it work too.


----------



## xVirtue (Mar 11, 2015)

Okay so I downloaded the RoG 0.8.1 version and it had the same result. Then I ran it in compatibility mode and gave it full admin permissions and it finally worked. Weird...

It seems like you have to open the downloaded file every time you want to open it. Is there a full program to install for this, or do I just drag the file to my desktop?


----------



## xvi (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd suggest just moving it to your desktop (or I just keep it in my downloads folder). No need to make it complicated.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 11, 2015)

When you start it, does it not ask you this


----------



## Maban (Mar 11, 2015)

Try deleting HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp in the registry.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

I always just use the stand alone option place it on the C drive, and pin a copy to my start menu.  No install needed.


----------



## xVirtue (Mar 11, 2015)

Maban said:


> Try deleting HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\techPowerUp in the registry.



Thank you this allowed me to install!


----------

